# Lawn tractor or Zero Turn?????



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Looking into stepping up my lawn mowing game, new house with around 2/3 acre. I'm thinking I wanna keep a $3000 budget. I just don't know if I wanna tractor type or zero turn type mower. I got a few trees, no big deal. 

What are yalls opinions??? And getting someone else to do my lawn is not an option. :texasflag


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

If its a nice manicured lawn get the zero turn....if its junky get the lawn tractor

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Zero turn!! There fun to drive!!


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I recently bought a John Deere Z225 from Brookside. I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

For just mowing and especially "with a few trees", zero turn, hands down! The tractors can be used for other (additional) purposes, however. Pulling trailer, sprayer,etc.


----------



## Kbrede2 (Feb 18, 2013)

For 2/3 or an acre, I would recommend a Zero-Turn unit with at least a 48" deck, but no bigger than a 54". This unit will make quick work of the yard and give you a smooth cut. There are 2 different kinds of decks to consider; ground following and suspended. The suspended deck will have corner rollers to keep you from "gouging" the lawn if the front wheel falls into a depression. The ground following is mostly found on true "turf" equipment like used on a golf course. Horsepower is a selling tool, the true measure of a mower's ability to cut grass is the blade tip speed. Your higher end manufacturer's have the highest speeds. Try to stick with a Kohler engine, one with an external oil filter. Also try to get one with independent drive motors for the wheels. The bigger the wheels the smoother the ride. 
Sorry for rambling, in another life I owned a Mower sales and repair business.  And I used to own a place with an acre to mow every weekend. I could mow it a little over twice as fast with my Snapper zero turn unit as I could with my neighbors Toro tractor, and his tractor had 6" more deck on it. Good luck with your choice. Plenty of good units in your price range.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

If you want a nice manicured lawn, get the zero turn.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Zero turn mower will get the job done faster & less weed eating.I hate weed eating. You can get your buddies to come over & let them drive it & you won't be able to get them to stop.LOL!!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I will sell you my lawn tractor & get me a zero turn-Much faster mowing time-Hope this answers your question-Looks unanimous to me.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I know JD financial will run a zero percent interest for a year. I'd look at the JD Z445 or above. They have different drive motors.
I have the 445 but will probably go up to the next one.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Hustler Sport zero turn, SWEET ! Solid, built like a rocket ship, heavy mowing deck, beautiful cut. I have the 42" w/16 hp Honda v twin engine. I did not have to change any gates. Although, looking back I would have gone with the 48". Definetly a cool ride and cuts mowing time down tremendously. Enjoy whatever you get.......cC


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

J.D. Zero turn for me with 3+ acres and sometimes more. Mine is 60" 25 hp Kohler 575 hrs always used Mobil 1 and filter each year and still same belts. This size is over your budget but there are many good ones in your price range. Maybe 36"-42". They get it done. Tractors are too slow for me! :idea:


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Zero turn it is..... Looking into the "Bad Boy" line up of mowers. Thanks all


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bad Boys are nice. Farris is even better with independant suspensionand same price range, but Bad Boys are nice also!


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

I love my ex-mark. I wish I had gone zero turn years sooner.


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought a used ex-mark 60" for $2500 and I'll never sit on another slow riding mower again.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

With a 3000 budget just about the only zero radius will be one with a stamped deck, with any good tractor the deck will normally be the first thing to go. I own a 52" Gravley, had it for 5 yrs n mow about 5 acres most of the times weekly. I would for sure get another one if or when I need another, BTW my wife does MOST of our mowing....WW


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Finally bit the bullet. Picked up Bad Boy MZ Magnum 48" w/ the Kawasaki. Let the fun begin.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Nice lawn ride, you will definitely have a different outlook on mowing. If you have an hour meter, you are really going to be amazed how long it takes to rack,up hours. FYI, it heard a couple of years back that Bad Boy was started from an executive that left hustler. Looking good, enjoy..........cC


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Good call. I've got a JD lawn tractor...wish it were a zero turn!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Cub Cadet zero turn with regular steering wheel.You can drink beer while mowing.Important to me 'cause I mow 3 acres(about).I don't have the Cub,but am considering it.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

loving this mower, wife didn't dig it at 1stâ€¦. i think its growing on her though, what used to take me around 3 to 3 1/2 hours to knock out (including skipping parts of the lawn i.e. ditches, neighbors ditch..our 2nd lot) i just wiped it all out in 2 1/2 hours. i mowed, weedeated, blowed (steele Magnum 660c "oh hell ya") and dropped several bags of mulch. this thing ROCKS, and i know once i get more familiar w/ the machine i'll only get quicker. GET A ZERO TURN.

and if one handed beverage mowing is your style, it aint happening on a zero turnâ€¦.but you'll have the lawn finished earlier (a lot earlier) to part take in lawn chair partaking.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

My Hustler has 2 drink holders. lol


----------

